# Necturus Maculosus, Mudpuppy, Waterdog - UK Availability?



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys,
As title suggests, anyone own these in the UK? They do seem to be kept as pets, but unsure as to whether this is limited to America. Find difficulty in finding anyone who sells them, except Common Mudpuppy - Necturus maculosus which seems to be out of stock. Anyone have any experience with Exotic Pets also? I notice many out of stock animals that I wonder ever will be in stock. They are, however, the only UK seller which even has a listing.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, that takes me back- I remember reptile/viv books (all American) talking about them in the Seventies! :lol2:

I've never, ever seen one in this country, though.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not old enough to know!

I was wondering if there was any other online stores I might be missing, though. Wasn't really expecting stores to be selling them.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zerox Z21 said:


> *I'm not old enough to know!
> 
> * I was wondering if there was any other online stores I might be missing, though. Wasn't really expecting stores to be selling them.


Don't push it, kiddo! :devil: 
:lol2:

Pretty sure they are protected in the 'States now, which means your only chance is captive-bred.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't push it, kiddo! :devil:
> :lol2:
> 
> Pretty sure they are protected in the 'States now, which means your only chance is captive-bred.


Eep! I just meant I'm only 20  Things were different before I got onto the scene! Less red tape apparently...

I'd be surprised if they are protected, as far as my research tells me they are least concern and rather common in the natural habitat. I've seen a number in aquariums on youtube and such too, including an exhibit at a museum or something.

Rather more interesting than axolotls.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Eep! I just meant I'm only 20  Things were different before I got onto the scene! Less red tape apparently...
> 
> I'd be surprised if they are protected, as far as my research tells me they are least concern and rather common in the natural habitat. I've seen a number in aquariums on youtube and such too, including an exhibit at a museum or something.
> 
> Rather more interesting than axolotls.


I've always been a bit fascinated with them, too- and I'm guessing that they aren't quite so cool temp-dependant, given that their natural habitat varies so much.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've always been a bit fascinated with them, too- and I'm guessing that they aren't quite so cool temp-dependant, given that their natural habitat varies so much.


I've seen rough guides of between 10-20 celsius, as it does vary. Given their range, I might suspect their home is rather colder than that of the axolotl, even, but still very similar. Unheated tanks in my current house are about the right temp anyway, so no particular concerns there.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The only place you may get one is Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper he tends to have the more unusual phibs. If you email him he will tell you if he can get them.

Adam


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> The only place you may get one is Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper he tends to have the more unusual phibs. If you email him he will tell you if he can get them.
> 
> Adam


Thanks for the link, I'll ask!

Of course, any more possible avenues would be appreciated! The more possibilities, the merrier!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

only ever seen them on exotic pets once before in stock but a shop up here in edinbuegh had them in a few years back so the can be sourced


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

adamntitch said:


> only ever seen them on exotic pets once before in stock but a shop up here in edinbuegh had them in a few years back so the can be sourced


Thanks =] Knowing sourcing is possible is reassuring!


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

I kept a pair of these around 8 years ago.
I got mine by asking the owner of a local herp shop to keep an eye on all the wholesale lists that he got.
It took me just under a year of waiting, but they came on th list eventualy, and he ordered me the pair.
Lovely animals,although a bit shy.
Had to rehome them due to amphibian keeping related, relationship problems at the time:blush:, but often wish Id kept them


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

morg said:


> I kept a pair of these around 8 years ago.
> I got mine by asking the owner of a local herp shop to keep an eye on all the wholesale lists that he got.
> It took me just under a year of waiting, but they came on th list eventualy, and he ordered me the pair.
> Lovely animals,although a bit shy.
> Had to rehome them due to amphibian keeping related, relationship problems at the time:blush:, but often wish Id kept them


Shame you don't still have them! Seems like I'll have to get an aquarium set up and do alot of asking and waiting! At least a few of you guys seem to have had them.
Additionally, what did you feed them? Since many care guides/owners still on the net are in America/Canada where they're native, they seem more inclined to feed them live feeder fish and so on. Not something I want to be doing...so any suggestions aside from the obvious earthworms?


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

You will most probably have read this care sheet? but if not theres a feeding guide on there
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Necturus maculosus


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

morg said:


> You will most probably have read this care sheet? but if not theres a feeding guide on there
> Caudata Culture Species Entry - Necturus maculosus


I remember finding this but not finishing it for some reason...thanks!
Do you think land insects, such as crickets or locusts may be appropriate? At the very least as a safety net as these tend to be what is commonly available.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Zerox - these are available only every now and again in the UK, I very very rarely see these on trade lists. From memory, Marc (Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper) sold at least 2 pairs of maculosus last year, they were around £150 per pair - definitely give him a shout, he's your man. Al


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Alex M said:


> Zerox - these are available only every now and again in the UK, I very very rarely see these on trade lists. From memory, Marc (Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper) sold at least 2 pairs of maculosus last year, they were around £150 per pair - definitely give him a shout, he's your man. Al


I sent him an email asking, nothing back yet. Didn't think the cost would be quite so steep! Though maybe saying that is unfair. Do you know if they were sexed pairs or anything...? I don't think two males would ever work out. Two females might.
Thanks for the reccomendation, hopefully he'll get back to me! Two pairs in a year, not bad 

Do you run a shop or something to know of trading lists? I know nothing really other than that suppliers would send you a list of what they have or something.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi again guys.
I heard back from Marc, who said he did sell some pairs but that wild caught amphibians are getting harder to import from the U.S.A and he has never seen c/b UK ones.
I did mention in said email, but if he (or anyone else) ever gets in more sexed pairs, perhaps we could start a c/b program to increase their numbers here in the UK? For all we know eventually importing them will become nigh impossible. It already seems to be, everyone here who's had them had them some years ago now, and as far as I can tell importing things is getting increasingly difficult due to conservation laws and so on.

So if anyone does try to get any again, for goodness sake breed them! Before it's too late.

Not to sound melodramatic or anything...but as it is it's such a shame that they're so difficult to get hold of, such a unique and interesting species as it is.


----------

